# Rage 2 or Trophy Ridge Undertaker



## SuperSnapper

Going to buy one of the two and try em out this season. Anyone have any experience with either one? Or can you recommend another re-deploying mechanical?


----------



## Michihunter

SuperSnapper said:


> Going to buy one of the two and try em out this season. Anyone have any experience with either one? Or can you recommend another re-deploying mechanical?


I know absolutely nothing about the Undertaker. I do however know that the Rage 2 blade and the G5 Tekan are both very effective heads.


----------



## SuperSnapper

I was looking at the G5 also...
Heres a link to the undertaker, looks deadly.
http://www.trophyridge.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster

Happy with the Rage 2 blade here so thats what I'm sticking with.


----------



## Michihunter

SuperSnapper said:


> I was looking at the G5 also...
> Heres a link to the undertaker, looks deadly.
> http://www.trophyridge.com/


My honest opinion of the Undertaker (and mind you this is merely from observation and no firsthand experience) is that there is potential for non deployment on a hard quartering shot. It appears the optimum deployment would come from direct impact in order to actuate the blades. Once again, this is merely an observation and nothing I can substantiate due to a lack of experience with the head.


----------



## bucklessyooper

Those are the same two broadheads I have been having a personal debate over as well. I am leaning towards the undertaker because of the carbide point. I have smashed through plenty of shoulder blades with a muzzy broadhead that I don't think a cut on contact type broadhead would have survived. Hopefully someone with some first hand use of both of these broadheads will chime in here.


----------



## SuperSnapper

Michihunter said:


> My honest opinion of the Undertaker (and mind you this is merely from observation and no firsthand experience) is that there is potential for non deployment on a hard quartering shot. It appears the optimum deployment would come from direct impact in order to actuate the blades. Once again, this is merely an observation and nothing I can substantiate due to a lack of experience with the head.


 My concern also, it looks like he had to put quite a bit of pressure on the arrow in the video to get the blades to deploy.
I have been shooting miniblasters, but my friend lost a deer with one last year quartering away and he is convenced its from the blades deflecting the arrow. Hence, the rear deploying blade search


----------



## Michihunter

For what its worth, a friend of mine in NY had this result with the Piston Point:










The shot was taken at a hard quartering away and skid along the deer until finally gripping at the shoulder.


----------



## Sabre03

Rage 2 Blade, 2 years ago I shot a doe with one. It was a perfect shot. I was shocked to see there was no blood trail at all, if I had not seen her go down, it woulda been tough. Now I know some people love them, so I'm thinking I just had a fluke experience with them, but either way I'm Slick Trick man now


----------



## SuperSnapper

Huh, the pic makes me wonder and second guess the undertaker.
But wouldnt that happen with just about any broadhead when the deer is quartering away at a hard angle?


----------



## Michihunter

SuperSnapper said:


> Huh, the pic makes me wonder and second guess the undertaker.
> But wouldnt that happen with just about any broadhead when the deer is quartering away at a hard angle?


Never has with my Montec. I believe the reason the PP did this was because the blades didn't deploy until there was enough pressure on the tip itself(from the shoulder in this case) for them to deploy. Couldn't prove it if I tried but that is my opinion.


----------



## D-BEAVER

I love the Undertaker and will have a quiver full of them this season. I was fortunate enough to be invited to participate in an all expeses paid pig hunt this spring... the sole intention was to test the new Undertaker. To be honest, I wasn't impressed to look at it, but the results spoke for themselves... Six of us took pigs that day without any witnessing any problems whatsoever. Every head could have been shot again(some of them were) and every one produced a full size entry hole and a great bloodtrail... I'm sold. 

I cant think of a single negative thing to say about them... And as for the picture above, that looks like borderline irresponsible shot placement to me. I cant imagine this broadhead doing that under normal conditions from what I've seen.


----------



## Michihunter

D-BEAVER said:


> I love the Undertaker and will have a quiver full of them this season. I was fortunate enough to be invited to participate in an all expeses paid pig hunt this spring... the sole intention was to test the new Undertaker. To be honest, I wasn't impressed to look at it, but the results spoke for themselves... Six of us took pigs that day without any witnessing any problems whatsoever. Every head could have been shot again(some of them were) and every one produced a full size entry hole and a great bloodtrail... I'm sold.
> 
> I cant think of a single negative thing to say about them... And as for the picture above, that looks like borderline irresponsible shot placement to me. I cant imagine this broadhead doing that under normal conditions from what I've seen.


As I said, I'm basing my opinion on merely observations. 

Not sure how a quartering shot could be deemed irresponsible. Take a closer look at where the head was "supposed" to go in. Think of the angle that was shot at from a stand and follow the path of intended flight. The hunter that shot that may be one of the best shots I have ever seen. I can assure you that there was nothing irresponsible about the shot itself. On any other given day that's a double lung AND heart shot.  Post #10 for the whole story- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571880&highlight=Undertaker+Piston+point


----------



## D-BEAVER

Michihunter said:


> As I said, I'm basing my opinion on merely observations.
> 
> Not sure how a quartering shot could be deemed irresponsible. Take a closer look at where the head was "supposed" to go in. Think of the angle that was shot at from a stand and follow the path of intended flight. The hunter that shot that may be one of the best shots I have ever seen. I can assure you that there was nothing irresponsible about the shot itself. On any other given day that's a double lung AND heart shot.  Post #10 for the whole story- http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=571880&highlight=Undertaker+Piston+point


I'm not sure it was an irresonsible shot since I wasn't there, but having seen these heads in action, I can't imagine how this could happen... maybe at a very SEVERE angle(which I'd consider irresponsible), but to each, their own. 

Even looking at where the arrow went in, I can't definatively say that this is where he was aiming, great shooter or not. Things happen in the field. Even the best shooters in the world have arrows drift or deflect... and targets don't move, animals do.  We don't know what really happened, so I don't think it's fair to specualte... but I know that *I* won't blame the broadhead.


----------



## Michihunter

D-BEAVER said:


> I'm not sure it was an irresonsible shot since I wasn't there, but having seen these heads in action, I can't imagine how this could happen... maybe at a very SEVERE angle(which I'd consider irresponsible), but to each, their own.
> 
> Even looking at where the arrow went in, I can't definatively say that this is where he was aiming, great shooter or not. Things happen in the field. Even the best shooters in the world have arrows drift or deflect... and targets don't move, animals do.  We don't know what really happened, so I don't think it's fair to specualte... but I know that *I* won't blame the broadhead.


Actually I do KNOW what happened. As I've told you. he is a friend. There isn't a need to be present when a true friend that you know you can trust speaks now is there? One that has taken about 40 deer in just the last two years alone. He's EXTREMELY experienced and someone that doesn't talk just to be heard. This was the Piston Point and whether you'd like to blame the broadhead or not, the fact remains that on any other shot from that particular angle (and one recommended by most bowhunters) with various broadheads, he has not experienced the same thing. Neither have I. Perhaps I should state that his credentials are beyond suspicion. He is one of the foremost testers of broadheads in the country, having thoroughly tested over 100 heads in just the last 3 years alone. He works for no one in the industry and endorses no company. He is as unbiased as they come. He finished 4th in the Connecticut State 3D championships last year and has many 1st place trophies from various 3D events. Whether you choose to blame a broadhead that *relies on impact* to actuate the blades is your choice. But you have how many shots at game with this head? Just because YOU haven't witnessed it doesn't make it any less true. I haven't witnessed a Bowtech General's limbs breaking but to say that it isn't an issue is just being blind. The proof is laid out in the picture and the story is beyond reproach from this gentleman. On this I can guarantee. When you question the results based on your own experiences as limited as they are, you are closing out your mind to the possibilities that something CAN be inherently wrong with a product. Enjoy the heads if they work for you, but keep an open mind to the possibilities of what CAN happen.


----------



## D-BEAVER

Michihunter said:


> Actually I do KNOW what happened. As I've told you. he is a friend. There isn't a need to be present when a true friend that you know you can trust speaks now is there? One that has taken about 40 deer in just the last two years alone. He's EXTREMELY experienced and someone that doesn't talk just to be heard. This was the Piston Point and whether you'd like to blame the broadhead or not, the fact remains that on any other shot from that particular angle (and one recommended by most bowhunters) with various broadheads, he has not experienced the same thing. Neither have I. Perhaps I should state that his credentials are beyond suspicion. He is one of the foremost testers of broadheads in the country, having thoroughly tested over 100 heads in just the last 3 years alone. He works for no one in the industry and endorses no company. He is as unbiased as they come. He finished 4th in the Connecticut State 3D championships last year and has many 1st place trophies from various 3D events. Whether you choose to blame a broadhead that *relies on impact* to actuate the blades is your choice. But you have how many shots at game with this head? Just because YOU haven't witnessed it doesn't make it any less true. I haven't witnessed a Bowtech General's limbs breaking but to say that it isn't an issue is just being blind. The proof is laid out in the picture and the story is beyond reproach from this gentleman. On this I can guarantee. When you question the results based on your own experiences as limited as they are, you are closing out your mind to the possibilities that something CAN be inherently wrong with a product. Enjoy the heads if they work for you, but keep an open mind to the possibilities of what CAN happen.


You said a mouthful. I'll keep it short and simple, since I don't want to argue. You weren't there... You don't KNOW what happened. Heck, when things go wrong, most of us aren't sure what happened even when we were there.

Problems CAN and will occur regardless of the equipment you are using. I firmly believe in this head and think it's silly to dismiss it based soley on this single freak incident.


----------



## Michihunter

D-BEAVER said:


> You said a mouthful. I'll keep it short and simple, since I don't want to argue. You weren't there... You don't KNOW what happened. Heck, when things go wrong, most of us aren't sure what happened even when we were there.
> 
> Problems CAN and will occur regardless of the equipment you are using. I firmly believe in this head and think it's silly to dismiss it based soley on this single freak incident.


Who dismissed it? I showed what happened and you are saying it can't be the heads fault, must be the shooter. Your words were 'bordering irresponsible' if I recalll. I hear Bowtech supporters blindly say the same thing about the General limbs every single day regardless of the evidence to the contrary. There are numerous cases of turning a blind eye to evidence based on biasness everywhere you look. Dismiss the evidence here if you will, it's certainly your choice, but logic says that a head that relies on impact works better when that impact is delivered head on. The picture backs up that logic rather well.


----------



## D-BEAVER

I have no bias or ties to any one company whatsoever. Evidence of a single event means little to me. As I've said before, anything can fail to produce the desired results once. If I experience it myself, or it seems to become a regualr occurance I'll surely rethink the issue.

Here's my "evidence", fwiw ...


----------



## Michihunter

D-BEAVER said:


> I have no bias or ties to any one company whatsoever. Evidence of a single event means little to me. As I've said before, anything can fail to produce the desired results once. If I experience it myself, or it seems to become a regualr occurance I'll surely rethink the issue.
> 
> Here's my "evidence", fwiw ...


Nice hog. At what angle was that shot? ? Is that your only experience with the head? One kill?


----------



## D-BEAVER

My one kill and the 5 others I witnessed that day... not a mountain of knowledge, I know, but a little bit of first hand info, nonetheless.

I shot it near broadside, low just behind the left shoulder and it exited the far side shoulder... dead before I could get off of the one knee I kneeled on to shoot it, literally like 3 seconds. A couple of the others were shot at fairly steep quartering angles, but I don't have pics of theirs.

I'm not saying that it can't fail... just that anything else can, as well.


----------



## Michihunter

Well for what its worth, the job it did on that hog looks mighty nasty!! And you obviously have good confidence in it so you already have half the battle won regarding BH's. Good luck to ya this season. I wish you only the best.


----------



## D-BEAVER

Thanks and good luck to you, as well.


----------



## dhunter_83

i have tried many expendables and fixed blade head one night at bow camp we decided to have a steel drum test the 2 blade rage held up extremely well the blades bent back but never broke g5s didnt break muzzys broke and grim reaper broke the test really showed g5s at the top for strength next was the rage wasted some heads but was fun trying


----------

